# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] [Concours] Le Concours de Noël, pour les petits n'enfants

## Diwydiant

*Le Concours de Noël, pour les petits n'enfants.*
_ Et tant pis pour les grands._
 


Aaaaah, Noël... Quelle magnifique période. Le nez qui coule, les risques de verglas, les gens qui se bousculent dans les boutiques à la dernière minute dans l'espoir de dénicher un cadeau pas trop moisi pour Tonton Maurice...
Que du bonheur. 
Heureusement, pour adoucir tout ceci, rien de tel que la naïveté des enfants.


En parlant d'enfants, voici une lettre que j'ai retrouvée au fond d'un tiroir : 







Il est mignon, ce petit Diwy, avec ses rêves pleins la tête, et son écriture... originale, dirons-nous. 
Mais il est foncièrement  bon, et cette lettre nous donne une idée de concours de Noël. 

En effet, à vous d'imaginer un *courrier destiné au Père Noël*, dans laquelle vous expliquez pourquoi vous désirez tel jeu vidéo plus que tout au monde. Les *cinq missives* les plus belles, drôles, touchantes, originale ou singulières remporteront *le jeu en question*. 

Oh, et petite précision qui a son importance, pour ne pas froisser le petit Diwy, il faut que *la lettre donne l'impression d'avoir été écrite par un enfant de 6 ans*, qui croit encore au gros bonhomme rouge et dodu (et je ne parle pas de Tonton Maurice).

Envoi du courrier *au plus tard le 2 Janvier, à 20H*.


Bonne chance à tous, et que la magie de Noël soit avec vous.

----------


## Cannes

Yes ! La lettre peut être elle dessiné/sur papier?

----------


## Diwydiant

Évidemment  :Mellow2:

----------


## machiavel24

Je me suis entraîné à l'école, ça tombe bien  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Bobbin

Est-ce que ça peut être un enfant de 6 ans surdoué qui écrit couramment en alexadrins ?

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Preum's

----------


## MrChicken

> Preum's
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/21/85e...822b446fcf.jpg


 :^_^:

----------


## CHbox

Cannes il triche il a pas besoin de se faire passer pour un enfant  :tired:  J'ai ma petite idée, encore un jeu dans ma hotte je l'espère  ::trollface:: 

CPC est trop généreux, merci encore pour le concours.

----------


## Bobbin

> J'ai ma petite idée, encore un jeu dans ma hotte je l'espère


Seeing a new contender rise

It fills you with DETERMINATION

----------


## CHbox

> Seeing a new contender rise
> 
> It fills you with DETERMINATION

----------


## Diwydiant

> Preum's
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/21/85e...822b446fcf.jpg


 :^_^:

----------


## Cannes

> Cannes il triche il a pas besoin de se faire passer pour un enfant


Mais justement !  ::trollface::

----------


## CHbox

*Coucou pere noel, cé mon papa qui a ecrit promi juré (tu peu cliker pour mieu voir).*




edit : La ruse a été éventée ! Réponse du vrai concerné.

----------


## Diwydiant

C'est trop choupi  :Mellow2:

----------


## machiavel24

J'ai essayé d'être dans l'univers du jeu donc pas forcément joyeux.

----------


## CHbox

Ça claque j'adore le dessin mais je suis pas sur d'avoir le jeu que tu veux  :^_^:  Wolfenstein ?

----------


## machiavel24

> Ça claque j'adore le dessin mais je suis pas sur d'avoir le jeu que tu veux  Wolfenstein ?


Wolfenstein II : The New Colossus (J'ai déjà New order et Old Blood que j'ai adoré). Je ne savais pas trop comment le placer  ::P: . 

J'aime beaucoup ta lettre enfin celle de ton papa  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Diwydiant

Petit recap des participations :

Jimmer Fredette menace qu'on lui offre Divinity : OS2Le papa de CHBox veut voir ce qu'il se passe à South ParkMachiavel24 veut mettre à bas le régime Nazi grâce à Wolfenstein 2


Trois participants...

Cinq gagnants...

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## znokiss

Comme toujours, tout va arriver le 2 janvier à 23h49.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Comme toujours, tout va arriver le 2 janvier à 23h49.


Grave, mais pourquoi les gens attendent tous d'être en congés pour prendre le temps de participer, quoi !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Diwydiant

Oh purée  ::XD::

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

::XD::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Mode écriture inclusive  ::lol::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Excellent, je vais tenter un truc moi aussi, mais la lecture des courriers est déjà un cadeau en soit  :^_^:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Et voilà, en version non manuscrite parce que je ne saurais pas faire:



EDIT: mise à jour de l'image  :;):

----------


## CHbox

Je vais peut-être faire une autre version pour demander Nioh à la place, faut que je trouve d'autres idées du coup. Ah c'est pas simple tout ça.

@jullebarge : C'est chaud à lire, 0/20 pour l'ortograf  :^_^:  Et cette pauvre mamy  :Emo: 


edit : ma nouvelle lettre, qui répond à la 1ère d'une certaine manière  :^_^:  Comme d'hab en cliquant vous accédez à la version taille originale  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

Vous êtes tous impressionnants  ::o: 


Encooooooooooore !!!!!!!!!
 :Bave:

----------


## Taro

Salut à tous, bonne chance pour le concours !  ::): 
Ma modeste contribution :

----------


## erilac

Allez je lance un appel au papa noël, enfin... c'est mon grand qui s'est lancé  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

J'ai beaucoup aimé le "parce que j'ai une épée, bâtarde"  ::XD::

----------


## Diwydiant

Elles sont top, ces lettres  :Emo:

----------


## Bobbin

Ma contribution :








> lettre


On a eu la même idée de police, j'espère que personne ne va la prévenir*

* la police

----------


## Diwydiant

:Drum:

----------


## Pouh

Qui ne tente rien n'a rien...  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai changé d'avis, j'ai le droit si je fais une nouvelle lettre ? ::ninja::

----------


## Bobbin

Désolé pour la qualité d'image dégueulasse, il faut vraiment que je change d'appareil :/

----------


## Diwydiant

Mais  ::XD::  !

----------


## Cannes



----------


## machiavel24

> J'ai beaucoup aimé le "parce que j'ai une épée, bâtarde"


Je dois avouer un petit fou rire avec cette magnifique virgule parfaitement placée.

En tout cas, victoire ou non, j'ai beaucoup aimé lire toutes les missives.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> On a eu la même idée de police, j'espère que personne ne va la prévenir*
> 
> * la police


Ces astérisques  :Perfect: 

 ::XD::

----------


## CHbox

Diwy tentant de choisir les gagnants depuis la semaine dernière :

----------


## Taro

Tiens oui, puisque t'en parles, on a une idée de quand seront annoncés les grands (ou plutôt, petits ?) gagnants ?  ::): 
Sur l'OP il est juste indiqué la deadline de soumission des lettres.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Diwy tentant de choisir les gagnants depuis la semaine dernière :
> 
> http://blog.mageworx.com/wp-content/...any-choice.gif


C'est tellement ça  :^_^: 

Et c'est tellement dur de devoir choisir  :Emo: 




> Tiens oui, puisque t'en parles, on a une idée de quand seront annoncés les grands (ou plutôt, petits ?) gagnants ? 
> Sur l'OP il est juste indiqué la deadline de soumission des lettres.


Promis, on annonce les résultats dans la semaine.   :;):

----------


## Taro

> Promis, on annonce les résultats dans la semaine.


Merci pour la confirmation  ::):

----------


## erilac

> Promis, on annonce les résultats dans la semaine.


C'est cool parce que mon grand me tanne le cuir pour savoir   :B):

----------


## Taro

Moi, je m'auto-tanne le cuir  ::ninja::  mais c'pareil  ::P:

----------


## machiavel24

> C'est tellement ça 
> 
> Et c'est tellement dur de devoir choisir 
> 
> 
> 
> Promis, on annonce les résultats dans la semaine.


La semaine est presque finie. L'attente est insoutenable  :Bave: .

----------


## Diwydiant

Vous vous en doutez, élire les meilleures lettres parmi vos propositions n'était pas chose aisée... Vous avez parfaitement joué le jeu, et je vous félicite tous et toutes, et vous remercie pour vos participations.

Mais il a fallu faire un choix...


Les grands gagnants du concours de Noël sont donc


Blind_God_W@D et sa lettre pour avoir Mount & blades 2

Bobbin pour le jeu Nier Automata

CHBox pour Nioh

machiavel24 pour Wolfenstein : New Colossus

jullebarge pour sa lettre à propos de Nier Automata



Je demanderai à chaque gagnant de m'envoyer en MP un lien menant à leur compte Steam   ::): 

Bravo et merci à tous pour vos lettres, et les Géants Verts ainsi que la rédaction de CPC vous souhaitent une très belle année  ::):

----------


## machiavel24

> https://media.giphy.com/media/3ohc11...TEJi/giphy.gif
> 
> Vous vous en doutez, élire les meilleures lettres parmi vos propositions n'était pas chose aisée... Vous avez parfaitement joué le jeu, et je vous félicite tous et toutes, et vous remercie pour vos participations.
> 
> Mais il a fallu faire un choix...
> 
> 
> Les grands gagnants du concours de Noël sont donc
> 
> ...




Je suis très content, mais vraiment. Merci beaucoup  ::wub:: .

Bravo aux autres gagnants (cette épée, bâtarde  :^_^: ) et aux participants malheureux.

Je t'envoie le lien vers mon compte Steam et une très bonne année aux géants, ainsi qu'à la rédaction de CPC.

P.S. : J'adore ce gif.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> https://media.giphy.com/media/3ohc11...TEJi/giphy.gif
> 
> Vous vous en doutez, élire les meilleures lettres parmi vos propositions n'était pas chose aisée... Vous avez parfaitement joué le jeu, et je vous félicite tous et toutes, et vous remercie pour vos participations.
> 
> Mais il a fallu faire un choix...
> 
> 
> Les grands gagnants du concours de Noël sont donc
> 
> ...


Wow merci, je ne m'attendais pas à gagner vu la qualité des participations, un grand merci donc pour m'avoir choisi !  ::love:: 

Merci aux géants verts, à la rédaction CPC et à tous les participants qui m'auront bien fait marrer  :^_^:

----------


## Cannes

> https://media.giphy.com/media/3ohc11...TEJi/giphy.gif
> 
> Vous vous en doutez, élire les meilleures lettres parmi vos propositions n'était pas chose aisée... Vous avez parfaitement joué le jeu, et je vous félicite tous et toutes, et vous remercie pour vos participations.
> 
> Mais il a fallu faire un choix...
> 
> 
> Les grands gagnants du concours de Noël sont donc
> 
> ...


 :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> 


 :haha:

----------


## CHbox

Merci une fois de plus les Géants verts  ::wub::  Et la rédaction  ::wub::  Et bravo aux gagnants  ::wub::  Et bravo aux autres parce que tout était super  ::wub:: 


Vivement Pâques maintenant, que je finisse de vider ma wishlist  ::trollface::

----------


## Cannes

>

----------


## Taro

Bravo aux gagnants ! Et adieu le jeu d'Aile Tonique Artz pour moi  :Emo:  vu que mon pôpa a dit que je n'y jouerai pas car il a été conçu pour voler l'argent des enfants  ::ninja::

----------


## Pouh

Bravo aux gagnants ! (ne mangez pas de la colle UHU, le petit dit que ça devient vite écoeurant)

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Merci aux Géants Verts pour l'organisation et pour avoir choisi ma lettre. D'autant que l'idée de base était de gentiment vous coincer avec un jeu pas encore sorti !

Mount & Blade 2 sur steam : _"Disponible : To Be Announced"_  ::P: 

Mais vu le millier d'heures passé sur l'original et Warband je n'ai qu'un mot : vivement !

Et pour réagir aux gentilles remarques sur "J'ai une épée, bâtarde". Il est à noter que j'avais entièrement rédigé la lettre avec "Père Noël" et que j'ai tout modifié en "Mère Noël" depuis le début juste pour ce bon mot.

Bonne année à tous et à toutes et bravo à tous les participants que je souhaite plus nombreux la prochaine fois !

----------


## erilac

Bravo aux gagnants et merci pour cette bonne idée de concours  ::):

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Cher Père Noël,
Je prends note des ces résultats et j'aimerais que tu comprennes bien qu'il n'y a rien de personnel dans ce qui va advenir, mais gardes bien en tête que tu l'auras bien cherché.

Bisous quand même,

Jimmy.


PS: bravo aux gagnants, j'espère que vous vivrez bien le fait de priver un enfant du jeu vidéo dont il rêvait.

----------


## Bobbin

Merci de continuer à organiser ces concours \o/ celui-ci était très stimulant \o/

Ma bonne résolution 2018 est de ne plus acheter aucun jeu et de remplir mon Steam grâce aux concours cpc  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Hello,

Juste une petite question concernant la remise des lots, c'est prévu pour quand ?  ::ninja::

----------


## CHbox

> Hello,
> 
> Juste une petite question concernant la remise des lots, c'est prévu pour quand ?


Ah c'est ton 1er concours  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ah c'est ton 1er concours


Oui pourquoi ?  ::blink::

----------


## CHbox

> Oui pourquoi ?


Les cadeaux mettent un peu de temps à arriver, à priori c'est généralement le cas de ce que je sais, en tout cas sur le dernier ça a été le cas pour nous  :^_^:  Il avait fallu 4-5 semaines environ si ça peut te rassurer, faut juste patienter.

----------


## Bobbin

> Ah c'est ton 1er concours


 ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Les cadeaux mettent un peu de temps à arriver, à priori c'est généralement le cas de ce que je sais, en tout cas sur le dernier ça a été le cas pour nous  Il avait fallu 4-5 semaines environ si ça peut te rassurer, faut juste patienter.


OK, merci pour l'info, je vais patienter  ::P:

----------


## machiavel24

> Hello,
> 
> Juste une petite question concernant la remise des lots, c'est prévu pour quand ?


T'avais pas compris que c'était pour de faux ?  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Quoi ? Mais j'y crois moi au père Nowel !  ::cry::

----------


## Taro

> Les cadeaux mettent un peu de temps à arriver, à priori c'est généralement le cas de ce que je sais, en tout cas sur le dernier ça a été le cas pour nous  Il avait fallu 4-5 semaines environ si ça peut te rassurer, faut juste patienter.





> OK, merci pour l'info, je vais patienter


En ce qui me concerne, j'attends toujours un lot d'un concours de la fin 2015  ::XD::  donc bon faut se montrer patients (en vrai, j'ai abandonné l'espoir de le recevoir  :Emo:  )

----------


## Bobbin

Jeu reçu ! Merci à toute l'équipe \o/

----------


## CHbox

Ah idem merci Pollynette, je l'accepterais ce soir  ::lol::

----------


## machiavel24

J'ai accepté l'invitation d'un(e) certain(e) Popole Nore. Vu les noms d'amis en commun, je m'inquiète  ::ninja:: .

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'ai accepté l'invitation d'un(e) certain(e) Popole Nore. Vu les noms d'amis en commun, je m'inquiète .


J'ai reçu cette invit moi aussi, mais qui est-ce ?

----------


## CHbox

C'est un bot  ::ninja:: 

En vrai c'est la personne que je remerciais juste avant.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Yep, je viens de voir qui c'est ^^

----------


## JulLeBarge

Up !
Toujours rien reçu...  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Ravi de voir que vous avez (presque) tous reçu votre cadeau bien mérité  ::): 

Jul, tu as bien reçu une invit' de Popole Nore ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Oui j'ai reçu une demande d'ami sur Steam, que j'ai accepté, elle est dans mes amis:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/jullebarge/friends/

----------


## CHbox

> Oui j'ai reçu une demande d'ami sur Steam, que j'ai accepté, elle est dans mes amis:
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/jullebarge/friends/


Après acceptation y'a un petit délai, à ton prochain gain ça ira plus vite du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

> Up !
> Toujours rien reçu...


Idem, mais je suis patient  ::P: .

----------


## JulLeBarge

Cadeau reçu, merci beaucoup  ::love::

----------


## machiavel24

> Cadeau reçu, merci beaucoup


Idem, merci encore. Plus qu'à attendre quelques jours pour y jouer parce que pas la fibre  ::ninja:: .

----------

